# Art/Object Issues > Lighting >  Free to a good home: M2803 Series spotlight fixtures for PAR30

## relichuntergirl7

Hi all,

We just changed out our M2803 Series spotlight fixtures that use PAR30 lights.  

We have 12 fixtures available to a good home!



The tracks are not included and you would be responsible for shipping charges or pick up.

Thanks,
Lisa H. Barrera
Collections Manager
Indian Arts Research Center
School for Advanced Research
660 Garcia Street
Santa Fe, NM 87505
505-954-7270

----------

